

'Biohacker' implants chip in arm - drakaal
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/11/04/biohacker-implants-chip-in-arm/?intcmp=features

======
drakaal
Putting something that big under your skin can't be good. I would also imagine
flying will be a nightmare.

Then there is just the risk of infection, and the scars... And I can't see
girls thinking the scar from where you had your arm amputated because you
stuck something stupid under your skin with self surgery and had an allergic
reaction, or infection is considered "sexy".

